# 2 day Report from Shore of Stamford Harbor



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Fished there on Monday morning and I was fishless, but 6 schoolie Stripers were caught by others there. Went fishing there this morning dropped one fish and 1 was caught by another person fishing will try again tomorrow


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

David, have you guys seen the influx of big blues that have been running the coast further south? I swear those choppers are on the rebound and I'd love to hear that they're showing up in New England.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

As of last report on the New York side they are catching blues 10 to 12# which is big for this time of the year


----------

